# 8 String Fanned Parker Style.



## pondman (Oct 28, 2013)

Got the urge for this a couple of weeks ago. 



Native Spalted Elm , I went for a more mellow spalt this time.



Bookmatched it.






Walnut back.






Used my Parker concert for a basic outline but obviously made it wider.
Ready to carve


----------



## pondman (Oct 28, 2013)

My tidy workshop.


----------



## HighPotency (Oct 28, 2013)

Cool idea, I've always loved the Parker body shape.


Is it just me or is there a really big gap in the joined body pieces?

EDIT: Second post wasn't up when I opened this haha. After seeing your workshop and other work, I'm assuming it's just the way the picture was taken.

EDIT 2: Now I can definitely see it was just me! Very nice. What are you using for the bridge? Looks like wilkinson saddles.


----------



## pondman (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 28, 2013)

cool!


----------



## pondman (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Negav (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking great! Keep it up.


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 28, 2013)

_And so He decided to finish everyone, once and for all._

Gotta find some tape to stick back my mouth...


----------



## AwDeOh (Oct 29, 2013)

This build is all class Pondman.. first time I've seen spalted elm too - very nice choice.


----------



## Youne (Oct 29, 2013)

Pondman aka the Machine... I don't know what to say....so I'm gonna whatch and applause !


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 29, 2013)

Beauty. You go, Pondman.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 29, 2013)

3 piece fretboard? awesome
Are you planning on leaving that last edge of the fretboard without frets? Would be cool to have some partial frets over there for the high strings, because ... why not? 

This project is amazing.


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 29, 2013)

noice!!


----------



## pondman (Oct 29, 2013)

HighPotency said:


> Cool idea, I've always loved the Parker body shape.
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is there a really big gap in the joined body pieces?
> ...


I'm making a bridge plate for the saddles.



WiseSplinter said:


> 3 piece fretboard? awesome
> Are you planning on leaving that last edge of the fretboard without frets? Would be cool to have some partial frets over there for the high strings, because ... why not?
> 
> This project is amazing.


I was going to do that but dont know the measurements for placing the frets and fretfind wont work for just adding a few frets ?


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 30, 2013)

pondman said:


> I was going to do that but dont know the measurements for placing the frets and fretfind wont work for just adding a few frets ?


Fretfind gives you the fret-to-fret distance on the table when making your simulation. I think you can use those values to place a few frets at the end of the fb?
And I agree, it would look very cool with those extra frets.


----------



## HighPotency (Oct 30, 2013)

pondman said:


> I was going to do that but dont know the measurements for placing the frets and fretfind wont work for just adding a few frets ?



You can make a template with extra frets- let's just say 30 since I doubt there's even room for that many. Then you could cut it off at the 24th (though probably take off an extra 1/2 of the fretwire width so you can set the template against the 24th fret of the guitar and have it be accurate) and use that partial template for the rest of the frets.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 30, 2013)

The want to start building my own guitars because of this guy strikes again. Looks incredible so far good sir. Keep up the good work.


----------



## schwiz (Oct 31, 2013)

This is possibly one of the coolest builds I've seen on here yet. Really diggin the contour of the body, you can tell you put in a good amount of work on that. Spalted Elm was a great choice... different, but great.


----------



## Andrew91 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## craigny (Nov 1, 2013)

Another Beaut!!! Love me some Parker style!!! What is the finish gonna be?


----------



## pondman (Nov 1, 2013)

craigny said:


> Another Beaut!!! Love me some Parker style!!! What is the finish gonna be?



Tru Oil so it could be a while . I can build a guitar quicker than I can Tru-Oil it but I love the finish .


----------



## pondman (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a Teak head-plate on which didn't really grab me when I oiled it so I hunted around for a subdued piece of BE Maple veneer and found just the piece.



Had a real ball clenching moment re-cutting through the wafer thin veneer to the recessed tuning peg holes  but it looks nice with the Teak showing at the chamfered edges.


Had a 2 coat snake-oil test run on the body and boy did it pop


----------



## jwade (Nov 2, 2013)

jesus christ, love this. you're ridiculously talented, man.


----------



## pondman (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments 
Started to shape the back of the neck .




Going to see how the pups look with veneer on tomorrow if I get time after taking the workshop cat to the vets - he lost the use of his legs for about 4 hours today  hope he's going to be ok , poor fella.


----------



## skeels (Nov 2, 2013)

hope your buddy is okay, man. kitty vibes headed your way!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 2, 2013)

pondman said:


> Tru Oil so it could be a while . I can build a guitar quicker than I can Tru-Oil it but I love the finish .


Maybe try teak oil, feels like tru oil, works pretty similar, but only takes a couple days to be done.


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 3, 2013)

This is looking so nice man


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 3, 2013)

Pondman, what do you do with all these builds when you're done? Do you keep them whole and add to your collection, or strip them for parts when you begin a new one? Or...?


----------



## jeremyb (Nov 3, 2013)

Really liking the look of this so far, amazing work man!


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Maybe try teak oil, feels like tru oil, works pretty similar, but only takes a couple days to be done.


I tried Teak Oil but it just didn't have the same soft look , I also like the strength of Tru Oil. I've always got a body set up right next to my office chair and find it relaxes me putting the odd coat on in between taking calls and stuff 



Hollowway said:


> Pondman, what do you do with all these builds when you're done? Do you keep them whole and add to your collection, or strip them for parts when you begin a new one? Or...?


I'm hanging on to em for now but I'm getting short on space so eventually some will have to go


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2013)

I just reread that first reply to Josh  I do like to dress the odd corpse up now and again


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2013)

Got rained of yesterday so I made the bridge.


----------



## craigny (Nov 7, 2013)

Parker on 'roids. Love it.


----------



## Jason Spell (Nov 7, 2013)

Subscribed. How's the cat?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 7, 2013)

Man, I can't WAIT until you sell this thing to me!


----------



## Wretched (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, love the way this is turning out!


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 8, 2013)

Are you making a mayones like bridge with wilkinson like saddles because thats exactly what I had in mind for my next one wich will be a multiscale xD

What metal do you use for the bridge? 
Actually, how do you make this! Ahah


----------



## hairychris (Nov 8, 2013)

Very cool.

And yeah, Teak Oil has a colour to it.

Also get well soon to the kitteh I hope.


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 8, 2013)

jarnozz said:


> Are you making a mayones like bridge with wilkinson like saddles because thats exactly what I had in mind for my next one wich will be a multiscale xD
> 
> What metal do you use for the bridge?
> Actually, how do you make this! Ahah



I would also be very interested in more information about your plans for the bridge. Also, where are you getting your wilky saddles? Short of getting the replacements by graphtech, i don't know where i can find these.


----------



## pondman (Nov 8, 2013)

Jason Spell said:


> Subscribed. How's the cat?


He's wobbling about so I just carry him in there now and plonk him on his favorite dirty sheet where he can see what i'm doing 



jarnozz said:


> Are you making a mayones like bridge with wilkinson like saddles because thats exactly what I had in mind for my next one wich will be a multiscale xD
> 
> What metal do you use for the bridge?
> Actually, how do you make this! Ahah


Yeah I'm using the Wilko saddles - I use any steel I can get hold of but it doesn't matter if you use brass or whatever. Some pics at the bottom of this post .



rockskate4x said:


> I would also be very interested in more information about your plans for the bridge. Also, where are you getting your wilky saddles? Short of getting the replacements by graphtech, i don't know where i can find these.


I think I got those at Axesarus on ebay, I'll have a search later .

This is the other bridge I made for the 7 fan ( I didn't get any pics of the other before leaving it at the metal finishers.








I just cut off a piece from an old RSJ and shaped it ( hacksaw and belt sander). You'll have to drill and tap out (thread ) for the holding Allen Screws. Lots of double and triple measuring on a fan plate to make sure everything is in line. Hope this helps


----------



## pondman (Nov 8, 2013)

Found it .... 6 x Wilkinson VS50 100 Saddles


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 9, 2013)

pondman said:


> Found it .... 6 x Wilkinson VS50 100 Saddles



8 dollars per 6 ?! Or per saddle xD it will be these or graphtech wilkie saddles but they are more expensive. I'll check my hardware store for some steel plates and thread bits. I know how to do it but no clue where to get em


----------



## pondman (Nov 9, 2013)

jarnozz said:


> 8 dollars per 6 ?! Or per saddle xD it will be these or graphtech wilkie saddles but they are more expensive. I'll check my hardware store for some steel plates and thread bits. I know how to do it but no clue where to get em



£8 per 6 ($12.80 usd). Go to your local scrap or salvage yard they will have something that you can cut a piece off for next to nothing.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 9, 2013)

Damn. Since they are that cheap I must make a bridge! And what is a bridge without a body. .... it. Another build it is xD
Thread bits will be tought to track down and get my hands on.
We dont really have a lot of cool places here. A dumpside, a dumpstore with army stuff
And all random cool items, and a hardware store with way to less
Usable items for guitarbuilding...


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 9, 2013)

awesome! thanks, pondman


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking legit. 

Im following all your builds man. 
keep up the work


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments 

Had a bit of time to finish the neck tonight.
















Also finished the bridge and jazzed up the pickups.




The 2 plates on the left were for Skeels but I just saw a comment he made about me being a beer swilling robot so I'm going to keep em now


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 10, 2013)

this gave me an idea for my fanned 8.
Any pics of the bridge plate alone?


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> this gave me an idea for my fanned 8.
> Any pics of the bridge plate alone?



I'll sort one later .


----------



## skeels (Nov 10, 2013)

pondman said:


> The 2 plates on the left were for Skeels but I just saw a comment he made about me being a beer swilling robot so I'm going to keep em now


 

Awww... I was gonna put them together and make a 17 string flying W...


----------



## skeels (Dec 9, 2013)

We could use some more updates on both these babies Al!

I really love that bridge plate on the swoopy one!



Also, I got ninja'd AGAIN!



skeels said:


> Awww... I was gonna put them together and make a 17 string flying W...


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh man! This looks AMAZING.

Where in the UK are you based, just out of interest?

How do you learn how to do this? I wish I had the time and patience. And money.

You've got a real talent!


----------



## pondman (Dec 10, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> this gave me an idea for my fanned 8.
> Any pics of the bridge plate alone?


I'll be digging this out to finish it next week so I'll take some pics of the plate.



skeels said:


> We could use some more updates on both these babies Al!
> 
> I really love that bridge plate on the swoopy one!
> 
> ...


Lol I finished "the swoopy one" yesterday but don't have time to take pics yet , but for once I actually wouldn't change anything on it 



Tommy Deaks said:


> Ohhhhhhhh man! This looks AMAZING.
> 
> Where in the UK are you based, just out of interest?
> 
> ...


Cheers , I'm in Leeds - the city of serial killers


----------



## pondman (Dec 26, 2013)

Nearly finished. I need to make a new nut because I'm nay happy with this one.
I'll take some better pics later.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 26, 2013)

That's looking mighty tasty.


----------



## skeels (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome carve job Al!


----------



## jwade (Dec 27, 2013)

Looking amazing.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 27, 2013)

Holy sheet.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 27, 2013)

F****** Awesome!


----------

